# A little 3D



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Playing around with a 3d wrap. It hasn't been packed and straightened out yet in the pic. Enjoyed wrapping it.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I love those 3-D wraps. When they are spaced correctly and with the correct amount of each color they really pop out.
Yours looks awesome.

John


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks. I plan on finishing the packing and final touches on it this evening. My neice asked me to build her husband a rod. He will be back from Afghanistan next month. I figured I would try to do something a little different for him.


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

cool work


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

dang it king your thread work is great,your camera skills suck!!wish i could see this a little clearer with 3d cross-overs looking down the rod for the best angle.( JK about the camera work i know it's tough to get a good look)


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

My camera work DOES suck. No doubt about it. After it is done, I will get a better pic of it and post it.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Taught you well grasshopper. 

Looks great Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Wow!!!! That messes with ya.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

*update....*

Here is a little better pic of the wrap I actually completed. That other pic got cut off as soon as I posted pics. I chose to post this one so you can see the effect, but also so you can see how it was done. There have been a few who have asked about how to do it. Looking at the wrap from the top, it looks just like an average chevron. Looking at it from the side and at an angle allows it to pop.

I delivered it to the soldier today. He has never seen a custom rod before and had no idea what to expect. This was a present his wife, my neice, asked me to build for him. He just got home two days ago from Afganistan. I know he will enjoy it for years to come.








Robert


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

good looking stick,hope he has a blast fishing it


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Job well done Robert.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

The first pic looks like a big drill bit. Love the job you've done.


----------

